# How long does the probios paste keep for?



## Our7Wonders (Jun 17, 2011)

I don't mean based on expiration date, I mean once the cap has been pulled off and doses given.  I have a tube that I used half of shortly after my does kidded (all ours were born in March) is it still good or should I toss it and purchase a new tube?

I so hate wasting things!

thanks!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm not sure.... but I want to know too!!!


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 19, 2011)

Um.....I keep using it til it's all gone.  
My thinking...it's bacteria...it's already got bugs in it.


----------



## elevan (Jun 19, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Um.....I keep using it til it's all gone.
> My thinking...it's bacteria...it's already got bugs in it.


x2


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jun 19, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Um.....I keep using it til it's all gone.
> My thinking...it's bacteria...it's already got bugs in it.


Good point!


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Jun 21, 2011)

I just finished up a tube from last fall, since i keep that kinda stuff in the house i feel it's still good to go... Of course every one is still alive and kickin


----------



## terrilhb (Jun 21, 2011)

What do you use it for and when do you use it?


----------



## lilhill (Jun 21, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X3


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jun 22, 2011)

terrilhb said:
			
		

> What do you use it for and when do you use it?


Sorry I missed this before.  Probios is a probiotic (live gut friendly bacteria) supplement for goats - comes in powder or gel tubes.  I actually prefer the powder and just top dress my goats feed when it's needed but for babies who aren't eating any grain yet the gel is nice - put a little on my finger and push it in their mouth.

It can be good for tummy issues, just like probiotics are for people and many use it any time you have to transport a goat, after an illness, and/or after antibiotic medication (because the antibitics kill the good stuff along with the bad).

Hope that helps!


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 22, 2011)

Our7Wonders said:
			
		

> terrilhb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 and I'll add that I like to use it after deworming...the dewormer will kill off the 'good' bugs in the goat, too...Probiotics put them back.


----------



## ThornyRidgeII (Jun 22, 2011)

I often tell myself if kept in cool dry location. it keeps well.. have tried putting in fridge too..  I tend to buy a  couple tubes at least every year and I tend to pitch when the end gets gross or crusty and dried.


----------

